# Using a Solenoid on a Trolling Motor?



## DONK (May 16, 2009)

Has anyone wired up a starter solenoid with their big foot switch to control their transom mounted TM? I am wondering if I can use one to cut down on using such heavy gauge wire on the run up to the big foot switch on the bow, since it only has 10 gauge on itself. Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ben2go (May 17, 2009)

:WELCOME: 

Never seen it done.I always stick to what the manufacture recommends.If you use one,make sure it isn't attached to the hull.


----------



## fish devil (May 17, 2009)

:twisted: I heard some guys do that. I have 10 gauge wire all the way back that runs a MG 54lb. Been using it for eight years with no problems.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 17, 2009)

It will burn up a starter solenoid. What you need is a continuous run solenoid (very similar, just made for slightly less amperage over a much longer period of time). Most auto parts stores should have these. I was planning the exact same thing as you, when I get a set of transom mount trolling motors. The advantage to that method, besides not having to purchase so much heavy gauge wire, is that it also has less run for the main voltage, thus having less current loss.


----------



## DONK (May 17, 2009)

Thats what i figured. Thanks. Anyone know how I might wire it to my switch?


----------



## cubanredneck (May 26, 2009)

Thats a great Idea you just got to use a continues draw solenoid like on a golf cart . Ill look up part number tomorow and post.


----------



## DONK (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is a sketch of what I did. It works perfectly. I ended up using this:https://www.ase-supply.com/product_p/ch-24063.htm


----------



## bobothewizard (Apr 6, 2013)

I understand this is a old post but does it still apply? I am thinking about doing the exact same thing and just wanted to make sure this was the way to go.

Thanks all


----------



## JMichael (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work based on the continuous 24v rated solenoid he used. One thing I noticed in his drawing is that he used 12v to trip the solenoid and that's fine as long as that is what the solenoid calls for.


----------



## bobothewizard (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Mike.


----------

